# Alternative to Housing Cutter?



## zSnorEz (Mar 30, 2009)

I was wondering if there is an alternative to a housing cutter. Something i can pick up at home depot for a little cheaper then $30. ANy info would be helpful


----------



## goldfinger1275 (Jun 15, 2008)

The dremel kind of tool from Harbor Freight. Its less than $20.


----------



## zSnorEz (Mar 30, 2009)

i have a dremel tool and was wondering if this would be a good alternative...Any suggestion on what kind of disc to use?


----------



## Milli (Jun 16, 2006)

I bought a pair of cable cutters at home depot a couple of months ago. I think that they were Cresent brand they had orange handles. I think they were call heavy duty cable cutters. I had to file the "shoulders"of the handles where they contacted the cutters so that they would open large enough for housing. They work incredibly well. I think that I paid around 30 for them


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Use the abrasive cutoff wheel with the dremel and use any ice pick shaped tool to open the lining up if needed after the cut.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

^+1 but you can use good wire cutters to do the job instead of the dremel if you don't have one and you can use an old spoke to clean up the cut.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I had issues with the Dremel melting the housing liner, so I just went back to cable cutters. If you use good cutters, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

bad mechanic said:


> I had issues with the Dremel melting the housing liner, so I just went back to cable cutters. If you use good cutters, you shouldn't have any problems.


That's why you use an awl right after to open it back up. Also helps to keep an old cable in there. 
Use the reinforced cutting wheels. I do it on top of a piece of scrap wood.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

logbiter said:


> That's why you use an awl right after to open it back up. Also helps to keep an old cable in there.
> Use the reinforced cutting wheels. I do it on top of a piece of scrap wood.


I used a reinforced cut off wheel and did it on a piece of wood, but the amount of time to get a good enough and flat enough cut, melted the liner back into the housing, so an awl wouldn't work.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> I used a reinforced cut off wheel and did it on a piece of wood, but the amount of time to get a good enough and flat enough cut, melted the liner back into the housing, so an awl wouldn't work.


Use a lighter touch and allow a bit of cooling as you cut. Just ease up every couple of seconds to allow the wires to cool a touch. If you go right at it and don't let up until you hit the other side it will get too hot and melt the liner and/or the casing. Of course you already discovered that :skep:


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

AL29er said:


> Use a lighter touch and allow a bit of cooling as you cut. Just ease up every couple of seconds to allow the wires to cool a touch. If you go right at it and don't let up until you hit the other side it will get too hot and melt the liner and/or the casing. Of course you already discovered that :skep:


For the amount of work involved, I'll just use good cable cutters. They give me a good, clean cut every time.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

AL29er said:


> Use a lighter touch and allow a bit of cooling as you cut. Just ease up every couple of seconds to allow the wires to cool a touch. If you go right at it and don't let up until you hit the other side it will get too hot and melt the liner and/or the casing. Of course you already discovered that :skep:


Not exactly. i use the thinner non-reinforced cutoff wheels, lightly clamp the housing in a vise and use both hands to control the dremel. One swift cut all the way through and I have never melted the liner back into the housing. The fatter reinforced wheel has to remove more material and creates more heat.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

FWIW, the last housings I cut, I used a pair of lineman's pliers, a BFH, and a vise. Put the housing in the cutting jaws of the pliers, put one side of the plier jaws against the anvil on the vise, and POW hit the other side of the jaw with the BFH. Cut clean first time, every time.


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

I use a razor blade.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

It must be a ginsu razor blade. Does it cut bricks in half too?


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> It must be a ginsu razor blade. Does it cut bricks in half too?


My mistake. For some reason my mind was stuck on hydraulic brake hose. I use Park cutters for normal cable housing. I was cringing at the thought of all these people cutting hydraulic hose with cable cutters.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

FWIW I use a Dremel as well. I put a short piece of spare cable into the hole, that keeps the hole from wanting to close. I like the lineman's pliers with a big whack. I'm sure that works as well. I'd still put some cable int the end I'm cutting just to keep it in shape.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I use some no name cable cutters that came in a cheap bike tool kit. They work great, no need to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## HTail (Jan 29, 2004)

A little pricy, but one of the best cable/wire cutter you can buy...
http://www.felcostore.com/order1.jsp?code=F-C7&referer=wirecablecutters.jsp

Actually cuts brake & shift cables very clean, you just have to go in and slightly ream back open the inner nylon liner at the cut end.

IMO paying for quality tools is worth it if you do your own bike maintenance.


----------



## Welder Steve (Jul 31, 2009)

Felcos can be sharpened if you know what you're doing, so keep that in mind if you know someone who's getting rid of an old pair on the count of they don't cut clean anymore.
Other than that, I like a good pair of Chan-nel-lock side cutters TOUGH AS NAILS.:thumbsup:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Those Felcos look exactly like the cheap cable cutters that I use, except they have blue handles.


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

Klein Brand Side cuts out of my tool bag.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Dremel, reinforced cutter, safety googles. Get your face right down in there, if you are right handed, you will have sparks flying right into your face, that is where the safety googles come in. Do it very quickly. Practice on some old housing until you become comfortable getting a nice square cut. clean with sharp object and file.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I use a pair of dikes and a file.


----------

